# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Merkittäviä kaupunkeja/paikkakuntia ilman rautatieyhteyttä

## vristo

Tuli mieleeni tällainen kysymys:

Mitä kaupunkeja tai paikkoja on ilman toimivaa rautatieyhteyttä? Suomessa? Muualla maailmassa? 

Minä aloitan:
Ivalo

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuli mieleeni tällainen kysymys:
> 
> Mitä kaupunkeja tai paikkoja on ilman toimivaa rautatieyhteyttä? Suomessa? Muualla maailmassa? 
> 
> Minä aloitan:
> Ivalo


- Maarianhamina
- Parainen
- Kemiönsaari
- Forssa
- Uusikaarlepyy
- Kristiinankaupunki
- Kuusamo
- Hartola
- Joutsa
- Sysmä
- Juva
- Pertunmaa
- Pyhtää

En ole tosin ihan varma kuuluvatko joku em joihinkin toisen nimisiin kuntiin

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

> Ivalo





> - Maarianhamina
> - Parainen
> - Kemiönsaari
> - Forssa
> - Uusikaarlepyy
> - Kristiinankaupunki
> - Kuusamo
> - Hartola
> - Joutsa
> ...


Missä määrin nuo luetellut nimet täyttävät otsikon mukaisen merkittävän paikkakunnan tunnuspiirteet?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Missä määrin nuo luetellut nimet täyttävät otsikon mukaisen merkittävän paikkakunnan tunnuspiirteet?


Pikkukaupunkeja, entisiä kauppaloita ja pitäjiä joissa on myös teollisuutta


t.Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Porvoo. (Käytännössä.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Porvoo. (Käytännössä.)


Jos ei Sköldvikiä lasketa mukaan.

Unohdin muuten mainita Karkkilan.

Ulkomaan mantereella olevista kohteista, Andorran valtiolta taitaa puuttua rautatie kokonaan.

Afganistaniin menee vain lyhyt pätkä rautatietä mutta pääkaupunki Kabul on kokonaan rautatietön.

Ruotsissa on jokin isohko kaupunki/kunta mantereella ilman rautatietä mutta en muista sen nimeä, muistaako joku teistä?

Norjan Tromssa on joka tapauksessa ilman.

t. Rainer

----------


## sub

Kumlinge ja Savujenlahti. Kysymyksenasettelu ehkä hivenen tulkinnanvarainen :-)

----------


## anttipng

Huittinen, paikka josta tulisi olla vain teitä poispäin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Näitä juttuja on käsitelty tietyssä mielessä jokunen vuosi sitten tässä ketjussa.

----------


## vristo

> Näitä juttuja on käsitelty tietyssä mielessä jokunen vuosi sitten tässä ketjussa.


Yritinkin etsiä, että oliko tästä aiheesta keskusteltu aiemmin. Minun puolestani tämän aloittamani ketjun voi yhdistää tuohon  aiempaan ketjuun.

----------

